# Triple Wax Liquid Gold Self Drying Shampoo Mini Test



## apmaman

I had heard about this product here on DW a while ago but no one had ever used it as far as I know.

This shampoo is designed to reduce water marks and spots left on your car after rinsing with normal tap water. I was particularly interested because most swirls are made within the drying section so a shampoo which could remove this step seemed like a great idea.

It is available in halfords  in 1L or 500ml. I bought the 1L.


















Seems too good to be true right?

I recently cleaned my car but it was caught in a heavy down pour and as a result I had water marks all over my roof and bonnet. The wax I applied ( AG HD ) in October is still holding up pretty well as the water spots were in little bead patterns or where some beads had joined up to make monster ones.










The instructions were 100ml per 10l of water. I used 5l of water in a basin so only 50ml of product (2 caps)

Agitating the liquid inside the basin it began to foam nicely and I proceeded to wash the driver side of the car only to compare any possible results. I used a Kent MF Noodle mitt as I have had good results with these before.

As I washed the half of the car, the shampoo provides a nice slick cover so moving the mitt around is a breeze. 
Once I was happy that I had cleaned the half thoroughly enough I moved onto rinsing the car.

The label says that a watering can and open hose are best for rinsing so I filled up a 2.5l bottle with water and rinsed the car. In total I use three of these to rinse the solution off the car. 
Interestingly enough the water does not sheet off like it would on a freshly waxed car. The water tended to stick on the surface of the car. Especially on the horizontal parts.










The bottle says to wait 20mins and the car will be ready. I am going to leave it longer as the car is inside my garage and I CBA getting it out :lol: Although the side door is open and its a bit blowy outside so enough air should get in to dry it reasonably fast.

I shall update this before the end of the night to see what has happened. Apologies for picture quality as it was my mobile phone camera.


----------



## jl2010

any updates on this ?


----------



## will89

Its a good idea if it works, would be handy if you want to give the car a wash but haven't got much time. What were the results like?


----------



## apmaman

There is, I had to pick up the mother so took the car for a whizz to aid drying it off and....

Streaks from the water are not 100% gone, but compared to normal tap water it *is a vast improvement*.

Most of the water spots/streaks are from where the water beaded, they are incredibly small and pretty much impossible to photograph but they are there, all be it hard to see unless you scrutinise the paint.

This could be due to not using the exact 4 caps per 10l of water and not letting it air dry fully outdoors, I'll try again when the car is proper dirty with it. I might try it through the snow foam lance and see what happens. 
It might also be due to not rinsing thoroughly enough. I tipped 3 2.5L containers over the car to rinse it to simulate a watering can so that could also have had an effect.

Overall for someone who just likes to keep their car clean & on a budget it is good, you could probably get rid of the tiny water marks with a quick going of QD for a final wipe down.

Will I continue to use it? Probably yes, I'll see how it fairs through the snow foam lance and if its just as good through that I could have myself an almost touchless wash, with just a QD wipe down at the end.

Must be noted my car is silver, and silver is good at hiding imperfections, so who has a black car?!.


----------



## Avanti

apmaman said:


> I had heard about this product here on DW a while ago but no one had ever used it as far as I know.
> 
> This shampoo is designed to reduce water marks and spots left on your car after rinsing with normal tap water. I was particularly interested because most swirls are made within the drying section so a shampoo which could remove this step seemed like a great idea.
> 
> It is available in halfords  in 1L or 500ml. I bought the 1L.


Thanks for the review, I did post one up earlier in the year (can't find it) used it on 2 neighbours cars, I did use it via the power washer, it foams, but don't expect dwell times like magifoam or chemical guys no touch wash.
Oh also note, it's £4.25 at asda or 2 for £5  
Did you use glass cleaner on the screen after?


----------



## apmaman

That could be where I seen it originally, but I couldnt quite remember. 

Yeah I'm not expecting to linger for a while like most snow foams but I was thinking if I did a magifoam and rinsed it with water, then this in a detergent bottle for a quick blast around the car and another rinse, leave it to dry naturally and a final wipe down should get a near touchless wash. Or at least, as touchless as I'm prepared to go with my limited budget. Perhaps if the car is heavily soiled I would use a mitt when the TripleWax as the magifoam would soften up and remove most of the dirt.

I didn't see it in Asda's where I am so thats a good saving since its £9 in Halfords! Yeah I did, its a force of habit to always give the glass a wipe with AG Fast Glass. 

What do you think of it?


----------



## Avanti

apmaman said:


> That could be where I seen it originally, but I couldnt quite remember.
> 
> Yeah I'm not expecting to linger for a while like most snow foams but I was thinking if I did a magifoam and rinsed it with water, then this in a detergent bottle for a quick blast around the car and another rinse, leave it to dry naturally and a final wipe down should get a near touchless wash. Or at least, as touchless as I'm prepared to go with my limited budget. Perhaps if the car is heavily soiled I would use a mitt when the TripleWax as the magifoam would soften up and remove most of the dirt.
> 
> I didn't see it in Asda's where I am so thats a good saving since its £9 in Halfords! Yeah I did, its a force of habit to always give the glass a wipe with AG Fast Glass.
> 
> What do you think of it?


I thought it was not bad, has it's place, but since I can get away with a mitless wash, it's hard to place it. As you note from the label 100ml a go so even at the £9 thats 90p per wash 
I did find it smeared on the screen so glass cleaner is an idea afterwards, but the beading is good.
Next time I try it I will use just 50ml :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Thanks for the test as Avanti said he had a dabble with it before...:thumb:


----------



## apmaman

Foams up nice through a snow foam lance. 4 caps per 10l which is a shade under an inch on the ol' snow foam bottle. Doing some maths with my PW's flow rate I stuck to that dilution. 

Foam is nice when near the maximum mixing ratio, doesn't stick around long though, probably 3mins dwell time at max but this isn't designed to cling like say magifoam.


----------



## apmaman

Double post of some kind but....

Tried it on my dads 4x4 which got its last wash about 5 months ago. 


Magifoam
rinse with water,
Liquid gold 4xcaps in the Nilfisk detergent bottle and the rest water,
magifoam and a good rinse after.

Left to dry in the sun and its about 18°C Paint felt warm to the touch so a good test for this product.

No water marks at all.. Excellent!


----------



## james_death

Nice result then...:thumb:


----------



## itfben

apmaman said:


> Double post of some kind but....
> 
> Tried it on my dads 4x4 which got its last wash about 5 months ago.
> 
> Magifoam
> rinse with water,
> Liquid gold 4xcaps in the Nilfisk detergent bottle and the rest water,
> magifoam and a good rinse after.
> 
> Left to dry in the sun and its about 18°C Paint felt warm to the touch so a good test for this product.
> 
> No water marks at all.. Excellent!


so you you snowfoamed three time with this product being the middle of the 3 and you used a mitt on this 2nd foamage too?

I would be *REALLY REALLY INTERESTED* in this product is it can provide an elimination to water marks.

are you using QD after for a coat of wax?


----------



## m411mtf

Got two bottles for a fiver in ASDA today. Only a couple of bottles left.


----------



## Ricwin

The 1 litre bottles are £5.99 in Morrisons stores (same price they sell 500ml AG BSC for)
Halford price is £8.99 for the litre bottle.
Guessing Asda's 2 for £5 is the 500ml bottles?


Anyway, it certainly does do its job if used correctly. Cant fault it for doing exactly what it says on the lable.


----------



## bero1306

Add 100ml into a 10L bucket. :doublesho


----------



## minimatt1967

I saw this in Tesco's the other day and I did wonder if it was any good? Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## apmaman

itfben said:


> so you you snowfoamed three time with this product being the middle of the 3 and you used a mitt on this 2nd foamage too?
> 
> I would be *REALLY REALLY INTERESTED* in this product is it can provide an elimination to water marks.
> 
> are you using QD after for a coat of wax?


What I did was use my snow foam lance with magifoam as a pre-wash. Left it on the jeep for about 15mins and rinsed off with the power washer.

I then used the standard detergent bottle with 100ml of product in the bottle and topped up with water. 
Sprayed the whole car and then rinsed again with water.

Magifoamed with the snow foam lance again and rinsed straight away and left it.

No QD or wax was on my dad's jeep as he cant be bothered, as much as I try to persuade him!

I've found if I rinse with a detergent bottle with demon shine the self drying effect doesn't work as well.


----------



## jcrease

Picked some of this up in Asda to try.Will it effect my wax HD wax coat?


----------



## Mean & clean

jcrease said:


> Picked some of this up in Asda to try.Will it effect my wax HD wax coat?


Possibly.

I tried this stuff once on the Missus car, I didn't like it and won't be using it again. It left stains on my wash mitt and bucket, the recommended dilution is ridiculous and it inhibits water beading.

It also left a few (not many) but still a few water marks esp on the windows.


----------



## davart

This is now half price in Morrisons - £2.99 for 1 Litre.

Tried it today. Dried without streaks. Rinsed with buckets of clean water.

Usually use Autoglym stuff. The car hadn't been polished or waxed for a while, so cannot comment on how it is affected by other products.

I used a couple of capfuls per bucket as directed.


----------



## Ricwin

I also picked some up from Morrisons for £2.99 and gave it a try last week.
Used the correct ratio of 100ml to 10litres of water. The water felt very slick and there were plenty more suds than AG BSC (as expected given the dilution ratio).
It cleaned as expected, but didn't dry very well at all on HD Wax. Had to use a mf towel to dry the car, and it left behind a greasy residue. The following day it looked dirty/patchy. I felt the need to wash it again using a simple shampoo and applied a fresh layer of wax.

I'd say its a poor product. It does say in the bottle that your lsp may effect drying properties, but I get the feeling it is a product for use on a car which sees no protection.

Although via snowfoam lance it may be interesting :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean

I agree it's a very poor product. I had similar experiences as you with it.

It's almost like washing with neat product and no water, it doesn't dry that well and leaves a nasty residue and stains your wash equipment. Best avoided IMO.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

